
Sifter Has a New Owner and Caretaker - garrettdimon
https://sifterapp.com/blog/2016/03/big-news-sifter-has-a-new-owner/
======
dpritchett
I'll be one of the new maintainers at my newish job here in Memphis. Neat to
inherit such a cleanly-managed Rails codebase!

------
ThomasSmale
Congratulations on a successful sale!

